# Rain won't stop coming down, added temporary fenders



## Yalerider (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone else running fenders for the rainy season? These seem to work OK. I don't mind a little wet but not a skunk stripe.

MuckyNutz front and SKS X-Dry XL Rear Seatpost Fender


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

There is only one rear mudguard that is worth getting for a mountain bike, a genuine Mudhugger. Not the cheapest, but it makes everything else seem like garbage. Free shipping too. https://www.themudhugger.eu/?geoip=skip


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

A front mudguard does keep some of the spray off my face, but I really like the way it keeps mud off of my fork seals. The rear also keeps my dropper clean which is a big plus. Muddy ride yesterday and the ass of my shorts is still clean. Good enough to sit on upholstery.


----------



## thecanoe (Jan 30, 2007)

My fat bike has full fenders. If conditions are sloppy or I'm riding the beach, I stay totally dry.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## loug (Mar 24, 2017)

Added a frame mount to the front. The rear rack acts as a fender.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

This is my bike for winter 24 hour races.



Keeps me dry, therefore warm when it's slushy/mud.

It's a dinglespeed, ie a singlespeed but 2 sets of cogs. It's set up for mud-plugging here.


----------

